# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها > سوال: الگوریتمهای لازم برای طراحی DBMS

## FastCode

قصد نوشتن یک دیتابیس فوق العاده ساده رو دارم.
مشکل اصلی اینه که نمیدونم توی چه کتابی میتونم الگوریتمهایی رو پیدا کنم که کمکم کنه مثلاً یه Tree رو بین چند تا Page توزیع کنم و یا وقتی Index بزرگ شد, tree رو به شکلی حرکت بدم که performance اش کم نشه.و کلاً این کارها.

تکنولوژی درخت هم احتمالاً avl یا B*Tree هست.معماری MVCC هست.تحت لینوکس و C++‎‎‎.

الان هیچچیزی ننوشتم و فقط دارم چند تا کتاب و مقاله میخونم.
http://www.amazon.com/Database-Syste.../dp/0072958863
و سورس کد H2 به علاوه یک سری مقاله/کد parallel برای کارهای معمولی دیتابیس مثل merge join / select / left/right join و ...
اگر کتابی معرفی کنید که بتونه در طراحی خود هسته دیتابیس کمکم کنه ممنون میشم.

اگر پروژه کدبازی میشناسید که کدش بتونه به طور مستقیم در پروژه های proprietary استفاده بشه معرفی کنید.(مثل BSD)


---
پ.ن.
این پروژه کد باز نیست ولی قول میدم اگر تموم شد در یک تاپیک در همین تالار یک سری آموزش برای طراحی DBMS بزارم

----------


## alamate_aoal

برای شروع مطالعه ی کدهای SQLite براتون میتونه مفید باشه

----------

